# I have a surprise



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

I am a bit excited right now, :wub: :wub: 






I havent said anything to anyone because I did not want to tell you all and something go wrong................ :smheat: :smheat: 






but, :brownbag: 






I got a new baby today. :chili: :chili: Drove 500 miles to get her and she is a doll baby. I will get some better pictures sometime over the weekend when we get rested up from the ride.............Gosh I am getting old. :w00t: :w00t:


----------



## Luna'sMom (Oct 7, 2007)

She is adorable! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Holy Cow!!! You sure did keep that a secret!!

YIPEEE!!! Your new baby is adorable :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

:w00t: :w00t: WOW

what a great and cute surprise

Whats her name?

kat


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> :w00t: :w00t: WOW
> 
> what a great and cute surprise
> 
> ...


Her name is Clabec's Victoria Lane call name Vicki. 

Thank you all so much. I am so proud of her.


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

Such a beauty - *Congratulations*!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

:wub: Cuteness overload . Sarah


----------



## lillady (Jan 25, 2007)

How did you keep that secret?!?! Wow-she is c-u-t-e! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: Can't wait for more pics and the whole story!


----------



## 2maltese4me (May 8, 2006)

Awwwww :wub: . She is too darn cute!!!! Congratulations!


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

so adorable!!! you are good at keeping secrets.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

SHE IS A REAL BABY DOLL FACE SO CUTE :wub: CONGRATULATIONS TO YOUR NEW BABY :wub:


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

Becky what a sweetie pie! :wub: :wub: So what kennel did she come from? Are you showing her? She is just adorable! How old is she? LOL sorry for all the questions!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Holy Mackeral - what a secret! Congratulations, she's just adorable... :wub: How exciting!!!! :chili:


----------



## belibaby14 (Mar 21, 2007)

Omg, what a cutie!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ittyboo (May 15, 2007)

Cuteness overload :wub: :wub: what a adorable baby doll. Lucky you!
Chloe & Debra


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

Congratulations!!!! She is a cutie!!!


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Congrats, Becky!!!! Vicki is adorable!!! :wub: She is such a lil doll!!! I can't wait for more pics!!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Becky what a sweetie pie! :wub: :wub: So what kennel did she come from? Are you showing her? She is just adorable! How old is she? LOL sorry for all the questions![/B]


hehehehe That is quite alright. There is a long story behind this baby. My very first mentor had this baby promised back to her for over 2 years now. She has gotten out of the Maltese (due to a back injury) so I have been blessed with her. My very first Maltese came to me about 8 years ago. I lost him do to a tragic accident (My home burned to the ground while I was not at home and Bandit was at home alone) and I just about died. During this time I became very good friends with his breeder. And eventually ended up learning almost everything I know about breeding from her. Anyway most of my dogs came from this lady. She has never gotten into the showing aspect but knew her dogs and exactly what she was doing. Yes a lot of people will consider her a BRB. Right? It is ok because with her not showing that is the class that she falls in. I do want to mention that she did all the nessacery screening to insure healthy and happy babies. Anyway Vicky's grandmother happens to be Bandits Mother. And her dad is from the kennel that my Darlii and Dreamer are from, just by coincidence. (Small world huh!) 

She was born on August 23rd. So yesterday she was 12 weeks old. I am not sure if she is going to go into the ring at this time. We all know how you have to wait and watch. But at this point it looks like she may. 

This baby is just like I have skipped a generation in my program. Because of the lines already being there. I have dreamed of this day for quite sometime wandering what Darlii and Rudy or Dreamer and Suzy will produce. So it looks like I have matched the genes up pretty good. But as we all know there are dominate genes and recessive genes. Vicki seems to have the traits of the *Al-Mar* line that Darlii and Dreamer come from. 

Well I seamed to rattle on a bit there. But this is Vicki's story. Oh one more thing. Her name came from racing cars. We won the championship the day that I found out that we were getting her so that is where we have came up with the Victoria Lane..........Victory Lane in other words. Neat huh???


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

Congratulations! She's absolutely adorable. I don't know how you were able to keep this excitement to yourself!


----------



## carrie (Aug 24, 2004)

oh she's a beauty! :wub: congrats on your new addition! :grouphug:


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

She is a beauty. Congrat and thanks for sharing her story with us. I can't imagine how awful for you in losing Banditt!!!! OMG!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Wow Becky,

Vicki is a real beauty. Hopefully she'll be show material. How about the rest of your babies? We haven't seen them in quite a while. Did you keep any of the babies?


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Wow Becky,
> 
> Vicki is a real beauty. Hopefully she'll be show material. How about the rest of your babies? We haven't seen them in quite a while. Did you keep any of the babies?[/B]


They are doing fine. Skye, I am afraid is going to be to small. He is 2 lbs at 5 months. I do not see him getting over 3-3/12 lbs. 

Maggie seems to be growing, thank heavens. She has actually passed her brother size wise. She has topped the scales at 3 lbs. We are still watching her and waiting.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

OMG BECKY SHE IS SOOOO CUTE!! awww ....awww!!! Congratulations!! And I am so so so sorry about Bandit...that is my absolute #1 biggest fear.... :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh gosh .. you are 'good!" I'd never have been able to contain myself and would just HAVE share the news on this beautiful little girl!! :wub:  Congratulations!!!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Oh Becky, I was so sorry to hear about Bandit and your home. How awful for you.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Wow Becky!!!! I can't believe you've been able to keep this secret all this time! I'd been busting a gut to tell my good news! Congratulations and thanks for sharing her story. I can't wait to see more pictures.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh Becky, I was so sorry to hear about Bandit and your home. How awful for you. [/B]


Thank you Debbie. I lost eveything but have been blesssed to now have more that I had then. 

Plus what I have here on this forum is something I did not have then and I would not trade any of you for anything. 



Just in case Joe is reading this...................

Joe thank you for everything that you do. SM is a wonderful place with a bunch of wonderful people. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Becky, Vicky is adorable! Can't wait to watch her grow. 
But, I was very sad to read about Bandit. How horrible that had to be for you.


----------



## camfan (Oct 30, 2006)

Congrats!!!!!! What a beautiful baby!!!!!! Can't wait to hear more!!


----------



## KimKarr (Feb 4, 2006)

Victoria is stunning already! Congratulations!!!


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

Holy heck, she is adorable.

Cannot wait for more photos.


----------



## Krystal (Feb 3, 2007)

oh my goodness!!! She is SOOOO gorgeous!!


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone so very much. I am so proud of her. 

And as I promised I have new pictures of her. She is so photogenic. :wub: :wub: 


































Sorry about the picture overload. There were just so many good shots that I wanted to share. :wub: :wub:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Gorgeous baby pics! :wub:


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

She is just SO cute! Give her a little squeeze from me, Becky!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Gorgeous!!!!! :wub: She is a stunner!


----------



## jasmyne's mom (Dec 2, 2006)

She is absolutely adorable!!! I want one!!


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

What a little cutie-pie! :wub:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:w00t: omg, sooooooooooooooooo cute. I can't stand it. you call this picture overload ???? no way, we want more


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

*Just darling!*:wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Thank you everyone so very much for the sweetest replies. She is a sweetheart. I will have her spoiled rotten if I am not careful. Skye slept with her last night so that she would not feel left alone. They ran and played their little hearts out until they just could not play anymore before I put them to bed. 



I can not beleive that I was able to keep quiet for as long as I did. But trust me, I had not gotten in the door good before I told you all. I just wanted to make sure everything went OK. We have had so much heartache on SM lately and I did not want to add to it if she did not work out. 


Thank you again everyone. I will have you all tired of seeing pictures before it is over. I am going to try and get Skye and Maggie pics tomorrow.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

:smheat: she is sooooo cute!!!! what a beauty! :wub:


----------



## Ptarana (Jul 12, 2006)

Oh WOW she is one awesome looking baby... Be still my heart.. May I ask what breeder did you get her from? She has one super sweet face. Oh man gives me puppy fever. We could never get enough pics of your baby.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

Congrats on your beautiful baby girl. She is adorable. I love puppy pics. :wub:


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

> Oh WOW she is one awesome looking baby... Be still my heart.. May I ask what breeder did you get her from? She has one super sweet face. Oh man gives me puppy fever. We could never get enough pics of your baby.[/B]


The breeder that I got her from no longer breeds maltese. I am sorry. Vicky was the last of her lines. I guess that is another reason that I am so proud of her. Because she has trusted me with taking her lines even further. I am sorry I wish I could help. 


Thank you everyone for loving my baby the way that you do. It really means the world to me to be able to share her with all of you. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

No such thing as picture overload!! She is gorgeous and that face would melt any heart that's for sure! :wub:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!!!!! Vicky is darling, ohhhhhh way to cute. :wub: :wub:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

:wub: :wub: :wub: Oh Becky! I love, love, love her! Those baby pics remind me of Shoni back in August. Something about her look. I just got all goose-bumpy when I saw them. :wub: :wub: :wub: Congratulations!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Sooooo precious and cute! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*Wow, you are a great secret keeper!! I would have been bull horning it from the roof top!! She is adorable and Congratulations!!

Marie & ( Mommy, can we have a sister to <strike>pick</strike> kiss on?) Boys
(Go ask your daddy, boys, go ask your daddy!!)*


----------

